# Cycling Jerseys -- Tucked or Untucked?



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

*Cycling Jerseys -- Tucked or Untucked? (Updated w/ pics pg 2)*

Doesn't really make much sense to me to be tucking them in, seeing as many riders wear bibs anyway. But I could be wrong. 

The reason for the question is because when the pockets are all loaded with food and other necessities, the jersey seems to be sagging in the back, preventing the ladies a view of my backside. :ciappa: Is there a way to prevent this?

While my own jersey is form fitting, it isn't skin tight, like a Lycra fit. It's actually a good snug fit, actually, not too long. I notice it more when I'm unzipped a bit to cool off.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

Un-tucked. 
Some sag happens...especially in older age.


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

tober1 said:


> Some sag happens...especially in older age.


True dat! And I'm not just talking about bike jerseys.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Tucked in? How could the pockets work if it were tucked in? Why would anyone consider tucking it in, it's designed to be outside.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

If you've got a sagging problem your jersey is too big.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

kbwh said:


> If you've got a sagging problem your jersey is too big.


Yeah, and/or you're carrying too much heavy crap in your pockets.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

If you're worried about making your jersey sag then perhaps you should consider using a fanny pack. Nothing shows off your junk better than with a fanny pack. Yeah, that's real sexy all right!


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

untucked, no question. as stated above, if its sagging, its too loose, or seriously over loaded. if you're carring that much, you might be better with a seat bag, or bigger seat bag than currentlly. Sure, we all want people to fawn all over our lower bodies, but remember, they're probably just looking at us long enough to laugh at our silly little spacesuits, then they go back to not really giving a crap because we are a person other than themselves.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Absolutely tucked in and don't forget the suspenders to keep your shorts from sliding down...don't want no plumbers butts in the peleton...


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Suspenders on the outside of the tucked in jersey, of course.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

gamara said:


> If you're worried about making your jersey sag then perhaps you should consider using a fanny pack. Nothing shows off your junk better than with a fanny pack. Yeah, that's real sexy all right!


Yesterday I saw a rider (a biker surely) with nothing in his jersey pockets but with a fanny bag. Good grief.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Proudly stuff those pockets! Don't forget your harmonica or your boomerang.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

cdhbrad said:


> Suspenders on the outside of the tucked in jersey, of course.


And bibs inside out, obviously.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

If you have that bad of a sag issue.....maybe you need to stop taking that much groceries with you when you ride hehe.

Seriously I only wear bibs so no really way to do any tucking. I would try to level out the pockets with stuff and see if that works.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Camilo said:


> Tucked in? How could the pockets work if it were tucked in? Why would anyone consider tucking it in, it's designed to be outside.


That's why I asked. It didn't make sense to me either, but watching these Tour de France guys, it almost looks like they _are _tucked in.

My concern is with the weighted down pockets. Just thought I'd see what the deal was.

Keep in mind, before May of this year I was riding a mountain bike with a backpack, so I'm still learning.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

kmunny19 said:


> Sure, we all want people to fawn all over our lower bodies, but remember, they're probably just looking at us long enough to laugh at our silly little spacesuits, then they go back to not really giving a crap because we are a person other than themselves.


No truer words have ever been jotted down.

I must rep you, my friend. :cornut:


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

cdhbrad said:


> Suspenders on the outside of the tucked in jersey, of course.


Okay, alright ... I'm seeing now what an asinine question it was. ut:


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Wood Devil said:


> the jersey seems to be sagging in the back, preventing the ladies a view of my backside. :ciappa: Is there a way to prevent this?


Cut a viewing window. :blush2:


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*No, it doesn't*



Wood Devil said:


> watching these Tour de France guys, it almost looks like they _are _tucked in.


No, it doesn't. You are the victim of a brain cloud if that is what you are seeing.


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Let's not get nagative mmmkay.

Peace


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Wear you jersey (or as some people call it "your bike uniform") under your bib straps, and a big 4" mirror on your bars.


----------



## dougydee (Feb 15, 2005)

Doesn't everyone were there jersey under their bibs?


----------



## sdeeer (Aug 12, 2008)

dougydee said:


> Doesn't everyone were there jersey under their bibs?


There is a local pro who does that. I'm pretty sure it is just a joke. But he has done a TT like that. And I always see him rolling around with the straps over his jersey.


----------



## PbOkole (Feb 10, 2004)

Untucked.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I wear my chamois on the outside so I don't slide around on the saddle....and the chicks dig it cuz it gives me the colored monkey-butt look that stirs their hormones. Schwing! :thumbsup:

**


----------



## Farmer Tan (Jan 25, 2009)

Definitely tuck it in. But don't let your underwear show.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Erion929 said:


> I wear my chamois on the outside so I don't slide around on the saddle....and the chicks dig it cuz it gives me the colored monkey-butt look that stirs their hormones. Schwing! :thumbsup:
> 
> **


Forever to now be known as "monkey but"...yeeehaw !


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Interesting question. I always leave my jerseys untucked so I can use the pockets.


----------



## lauro13 (Jul 3, 2011)

Exactly doesn't tucking defeat the pockets?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

cdhbrad said:


> Suspenders on the outside of the tucked in jersey, of course.


Sad thing is, I have seen people riding like this.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Originally posted by Wood Devil:


> snip...The reason for the question is because when the pockets are all loaded with food and other necessities, the jersey seems to be sagging in the back, preventing the ladies a view of my backside. Is there a way to prevent this?


A race cut type jersey v. club fit will solve this. Usually the race cuts are slimmer through the arms, neck and love handle area, much shorter in front and a touch shorter in back.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Make sure you tuck it into not only your shorts but your tighty-whiteies underneath.

Easpecially is there is something in the pockets that will look like a turd.

Len


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

Erion929 said:


> I wear my chamois on the outside so I don't slide around on the saddle....and the chicks dig it cuz it gives me the colored monkey-butt look that stirs their hormones. Schwing! :thumbsup:
> 
> **


This post is full of win!


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Remember the potato goes in the front not the back


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I would consider the question ridiculous except I often ride with a person who tucks her jersey into her shorts. Nobody can figure out why she does this, but we are afraid to ask. It seems to defeat the whole purpose of wearing a cycling jersey.


----------



## motox155 (Jul 9, 2009)

Always tucked in...along with the zucchini.


----------



## Squidly (May 17, 2011)

kmunny19 said:


> ... if its sagging, its too loose, or seriously over loaded. if you're carring that much, you might be better with a seat bag, or bigger seat bag than currentlly.



If you're carrying that much you need a team car.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Tuck it in. You don’t want to look like a schlep do you?

All right, OK, I was joking. The serious answer is that, as everything in cycling, it depends on your goals.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

I've heard "tucking" is uncomfortable...


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

woodys737 said:


> Originally posted by Wood Devil:
> 
> A race cut type jersey v. club fit will solve this. Usually the race cuts are slimmer through the arms, neck and love handle area, much shorter in front and a touch shorter in back.


See, this is the answer I was looking for! :thumbsup:

The shirt in question is a sz large Louis Garneau Team Jersey. Yeah, I know, I'm not part of the "Team", but it makes me feel faster than I actually am. 

But while the fit is perfect through the upper body and arms, it is loose around the waist. It sits nicely, but when the pockets are loaded, it feels to sag.

Heck, I'll just take a few pics ...

BRB


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Now, the question is: is the Louis Garneau and improper fit? Or is it a correct fit, just not the supportive style of a "race" fit?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Kai Winters said:


> I've heard "tucking" is uncomfortable...


Not for everyone!


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

How long a ride is that much food for? That would last me about 6 hours, assuming I had a good meal a couple hours before starting.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

The LG looks about 20 sizes too long. WTH? You can always have it altered. $15 and you'll have a proper fitting jersey.

The Sugoi looks good. If it's too tight around the arms cut the elastic arm gripper totally off. Lots of guys do it from pros to joes. If the neck is too tight then you'll just have to keep it slightly unzipped...


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Camilo said:


> How long a ride is that much food for? That would last me about 6 hours, assuming I had a good meal a couple hours before starting.


60 to 100 miles.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

That 'load' is nothing.

Watch Jens go back to the team car for 7 bottles of water (two on the bike) and ask if maybe your jersey might be a tiny bit to big.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

BostonG said:


> Not for everyone!


well said


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

tucked...with underwear under your cycling shorts/bibs


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 9, 2010)

Tuck the banana in the front and everything else into the back of your shorts. First the ladies will be impressed with your package then with what a hardass you are for riding with those massive hemorrhoids.


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

The LG jerseys seem to have a weird cut. I just bought one as well, and it fits fine in the upper body but the lower portion sags and flaps in the breeze when I'm riding. Your Sugoi, though, is too small IME.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Camilo said:


> How long a ride is that much food for? That would last me about 6 hours, assuming I had a good meal a couple hours before starting.


That would last me about 6 hours of an MTB endurance race.
It would last me about 2 separate road rides.

3 hour ride for me is a bidon of e-Load (maybe 1.5 bidons).
6 hours would be 2 bidons of e-Load plus perhaps a couple of Gu's and maybe a bar.

Jersey is too big IMO. I often find that I am between sizes and always go for the smaller option as otherwise they are too long.
I would prefer tighter than have them sag when I put stuff in your pockets.
Also if you are like me and hate saddle bags you could get yourself an Awesome Strap .


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

bike981 said:


> The LG jerseys seem to have a weird cut. I just bought one as well, and it fits fine in the upper body but the lower portion sags and flaps in the breeze when I'm riding. Your Sugoi, though, is too small IME.


Sugoi looks AOK to me.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

If your jerseys are too big and saggy, wear a compression shirt over the top: the compression material will keep everything in place. Except your bib straps, of course, they go on top.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

FTR said:


> That would last me about 6 hours of an MTB endurance race.
> It would last me about 2 separate road rides.
> 
> 3 hour ride for me is a bidon of e-Load (maybe 1.5 bidons).
> ...


Heck, I've got some spare velcro around, I could just build one of those for myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Wood Devil said:


> Heck, I've got some spare velcro around, I could just build one of those for myself. :thumbsup:


Yeah, but why would you at $24 for 3?


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

That Moots has a chipped decal. I say it's time for a new bike, one that you can ride with pride while your jersey is tucked in.


----------



## jboschen (Jul 8, 2011)

I say no jersey! Just lather up with sunscreen and go!


----------



## Minjin (Jan 9, 2007)

BostonG said:


> Not for everyone!


In case not everyone has seen this:


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

FTR said:


> That would last me about 6 hours of an MTB endurance race.
> It would last me about 2 separate road rides.
> 
> 3 hour ride for me is a bidon of e-Load (maybe 1.5 bidons).
> ...


How much you eat depends so much on how hard you're going, your body mass, the amount of muscle you have, etc etc.

For me I start carrying gels or a power bar for anything over about 2 hours if riding alone. Both if riding for over 3 hours alone.

If I'm riding with my club (aka, crazy fast) I'd be eating within the first hour and a half and likely eating ALOT! ... sometimes on a 3-4 hour club ride its not unusual to eat a bar, a gel, AND stop for sweets! 

If I'm riding with my friends who are beginners then I can ride 3-4 hours on water alone


----------



## Kendogz161 (Aug 17, 2007)

Woodys737 
Have you every had a jersey altered? Any luck with it? I've lost 30 pounds this year and am in the same boat. Some of the jersey I have fits me a bit baggy but don't want to go and throw them out.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Kendogz161 said:


> Woodys737
> Have you every had a jersey altered? Any luck with it? I've lost 30 pounds this year and am in the same boat. Some of the jersey I have fits me a bit baggy but don't want to go and throw them out.


Yes. Just one jersey a friend gave me. It was a large and more of a club cut. I'm more of a medium and prefer a race cut. I had the same lady that takes my pants/shirts in do it for $12. Turned out really well considering how much she had to take it in through the mid section. The one thing that is hard to do is change the length so it ended up a touch long but, workable considering the price.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Kendogz161 said:


> Woodys737
> Have you every had a jersey altered? Any luck with it? I've lost 30 pounds this year and am in the same boat. Some of the jersey I have fits me a bit baggy but don't want to go and throw them out.


I do 'em myself, but I've done a bunch of them. Not hard if you're a little handy with a sewing machine. Taking in the sides to get a good fit is no problem at all with most jersey designs. If you can't do it, find a tailor.

All my cycling clothes fit the way I like. I'm always kind of puzzled by the threads here with long discussions about finding a jersey, or tights, or jackets or whatever that fit just so. We customize the hell out of our bikes for proper fit: raising and lowering bars, changing stem length, picking saddles and adjusting their tilt, even worrying about 2.5mm change in crank length. Yet we think the only way to get a perfect fit in clothes is to find something just right on the rack. Altering clothes is not rocket science, and there are competent tailors in every community if you can't do it yourself.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Kendogz161 said:


> Woodys737
> Have you every had a jersey altered? Any luck with it? I've lost 30 pounds this year and am in the same boat. Some of the jersey I have fits me a bit baggy but don't want to go and throw them out.


I brought the LG to a tailor recently, and they were going to charge me $65 to alter the length (because to shorten it, they'd have to take off the zipper and move), and another $25 to take in the sides.

I then tried going it alone, taking a pair of scissors, needle and thread. And it didn't go so well. Cost me $25 to repair the attempted shortening. 

Length, now, is rather good (and I didn't even have to mess around with the zipper -- just cut it straight across the bottom of the pockets). Then I actually took the sides in myself. But I'm thinking of bringing it up and having them redo that, too (not sure how long it'll last otherwise).


----------



## Webby4x4 (Jul 11, 2011)

Squidly said:


> If you're carrying that much you need a team car.


If they're carrying that much, that'd be a domestique. 
Definitely untucked.


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 21, 2011)

Ugg...untucked!


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

Dang Wood Devil, for a guy who can average 22 mph for 100 miles, you sure ask the dumbest questions.


----------

